# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا >  سلام من میخوام برا موبایل برنامه بنویسم کی میتونه کمکم کنه؟

## zzohre

برنامه ایی میخوام با عنوان کیوی و 9 منو بار داشته باشه ک تو هرکدوم توضیحات داده شده باشه با 1عکس از کیوی کسی بلده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
خیلی واجبه تا 2روز دیگه باید تحویل بدم :گریه:

----------


## reza_mostafavi63

از این لینک میتونی برای یادگیری استفاده کنی و اگر مشکلی پیش اومد ، اینجا مطرح کنی تا دوستان پاسخ بدن :چشمک:

----------

